# Revistas de electronica



## Romo1987 (Sep 21, 2006)

Me preguntaba si alguna de las publicaciones que tenemos ahora mismo por España es adecuada (o al menos contiene una seccion dedicada a) para principiantes.

Ya puestos... ¿Cual diriais que es mejor, o merece mas la pena, y cual no?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 21, 2006)

La mejor es la elektor

La peor la resistor, debes tener en cuentas que sus circuitos funcionan pero tienen errores a proposito por  lo que si no sabes lo que haces nunca te funcionaran, cambian valores de las resistencias, integrados... para vender los kits

Nueva electronica, viven del pasado, no es mala pero  pocos circuitos y complejos, pero tienen una seccion para principiantes habitualmente.


tambien puedes mirar en la mula


----------



## thevenin (Sep 22, 2006)

Mírate este hilo completo, parece que corroboran lo que dice tiopepe.
http://groups.google.es/group/es.ci...electronique+pratique&rnum=9#624047e6083179d9


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Sep 22, 2006)

Hola:
Si eres principiante lo mejor son los 32 fasiculos del curso facil de electronica basica de la revista colombiana cekit, no se si la conseguiras en España, pero si consigues los 32 fasciculos, compralos que son muy buenos.


----------



## nanarose (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola...

Acá en Bogotá, dónde puedo conseguir estos 32 fascículos de la revista CEKIT?


----------

